# no lights



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

i bought a pair of rigid industries dually lights and melted the wires on my exhaust. i cut out the burnt parts witch included the in line fuse. i re-wired with the same wire and put in a new in line fuse. after i got it all hooked up my lights dont work, well they did for a little bit. the toggle switch light comes on but not the main lights. could my battery be crapping out? my winch works. and these lights are awsome i would recommened them to anyone for anything


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I hope it didnt short them out.... thats an expensive pair of lights to have to eat... maybe warrenty?


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

well there led's not hid's i dunno if that makes a difference in the case i shorted them.


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

well i feel real stupid, it was a bad ground, so i just went direct to the negitive post. just goes to show to check it all


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

can you get a picture of these at night and where you mounted them? i have been thinkin about a set but i havent seen a pair workin in real life to see if the $$ warrants buyin them. thanks


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

i'll try and take some pics tonight and post


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

heres some pics, not the greatest


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Man those are bright!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agarcia (Jun 12, 2012)

I hate when that happens. I had a hard time trying to figure out why mine wouldn't work. Turned out the ground wasn't good enough


----------

